# dividing fish tanks



## ellroy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking of dividing an 18" or 24" fish tank into 2 or 3 sections with clear perspex. Would this provide suitable individual housing for adult creobroter gemmatus? Each section would be (depending on number of dividers) 6" x 12" x 12" or 9" x 12" x 12" and I will use a netting top.

Whats the maximum sized species these would be suitable for?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

Not sure on the specific needs of that species however I use plexiglass to divide tanks up. It's a great idea.


----------



## Ian (Jul 28, 2005)

eyah, good idea to split the tank to make the most of the space. However, I would have said those dimensions were a little to large. I keep mine in 5"x5"x7", furnished with silk plants, and that works a treat. If you do have a lot of space however, and few other mantids, then those dimensions are fine. I just find space a bit of a problem when keeping them!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

